# Question about rehoming:RESOLVED



## Wendy (Feb 15, 2007)

I have 2 adorable bonded fixed rabbits - George(our girl) and Gracie (our boy). George is agouti coloured, Gracie is aseal point (I think that's what it's called) lop. George is 2.5 yearsold, Gracie almost 2. They are sweet, adorable and friendly bunniesthatjust love to get pets (but not to be held). 

We also have 2 very attention-demanding puppies that take up so much ofour time that I feel our bunnies are not getting the attention theydeserve. They are in cages but are let free every few days to runarounf the basement but I just feel that we aren't good enough parentsto them. Are the rescue societies in or around Edmonton, AlbertaCanada? I love these two so much and only want the best for them. But Iam scared the best isn't our home... Any advice?


----------



## katt (Feb 15, 2007)

my personal advise would be to first try to makeit work with them at your home. second would be to try to locate a homewithout the aid of a rescue, and third would be to talk to a rescue ifthe 2 first things don't work out.

i have lots of personal experiance with rehoming as i attempted torehome my 2 rabbits this past fall/winter and ended up getting back 2very depressed buns. that is why i first suggest trying to work it outto keep them. some good options are to give them large cages with lotsof toys. since your rabbits are bonded they do tend to have each otherfor company.

if that just won't work out and you do have to place them, then i wouldsuggest an add in the paper (make sure you screen potential homescarefully). i would also suggest word of mouth by way of vets, feedstore owners, ect. talk to friends and co-workers.

if you still need to place them, and haven't had any luck, then i wouldcontact a rescue, i would suggest that as long as they are gettingproper care, then you keep them at your house and simply ask forassistance in finding them a home. rescues everywere are full ofrabbits and adding 2 more that are getting proper food, water, ectreally only take up the space that an abused rabbit needs. plus anykind of shelter situations (besides foster care) can be tramatic to anyanimal, not just rabbits, but rabbits stress out easily and therefore iwould try my best to keep them out of a shelter (even the nice cleanones, it is the event of being in a shelter, no matter how nice it isthat can effect a rabbit in the end)

i hope that you can work it out to keep them, but if not, i hope you can find a good home for them!

katie

ps- read the sticky posts at the top of the rescue forum page, they will help out a lot.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi! You just got some great advice - I want to add something here.

Please remember that your dogs will not always be puppies and they may not be as attention - needy as they are now. 

I've found that rabbits are pretty patient and happy being alone or together with a friend in a cage.

Sometimes I think it is better to hold onto a rabbit that can't get alot of playtime or isn't as friendly or whatever and at least keep them"safe" in a home where you know how they will be cared for.

It is amazing how a large cage and lots of toys will really keep some rabbits happy.

Peg


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm only aware of one rescue in this area. But Iagree with everyone, if you can give them a big cage, lots of toys, andfood, I think you should keep them. I'd much rather see them with allthat and limited human contact than sitting in a small shelter cagewaiting months for someone to adopt them.

Since they are bonded, it's definitely fine then. I currently have verylimited time for my bunnies because of school but I would never rehomemine because I know they are better off here with little human contact-- they have a clean cage and fresh water and food. Instead I got themfriends to keep them company and my one bonded pair could not behappier.

If I had the room and time I'd offer to take them but I just don't havethe space and you can probably give them more than I could right now.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for your advice! I just have been feelingso neglectful and I think I just needed a bit of feedback, that I amnot that bad of a bunny-momo. I really do love my two bunners. 

Although the forum has inspired me to find a way to build a bigger andbetter cage for the both rabbits together (they are currently only sideby side in seperate cages). 

And the pups we have are a breed that always wants to be part of thefamily and will always demand our time and attention. And we love themfor it &lt;grin&gt; Even the bunners tolerate their demands forattention. Sherman will stick his head into George's cage and give herkisses, which doesn't scare her at all. I think she just gets annoyedby the wetness now!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 15, 2007)

They sound very happy. And you are in no way neglectful of them.

You should check out NIC cages. They are actually made from storageunits but they are awesome and cheaper than buying big store boughtcages:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15348&amp;forum_id=21

They are available at Walmart (sometimes I see them), Costco (cheapest there but not always in stock), and London Drugs.

You could also try a pen if your rabbits are not ones to try to jumpthe fence, lol. A few people have those portable dog runs set up thattheir rabbits live in full time and they work great!


----------



## Aina (Feb 15, 2007)

I think you should keep them.Especially since you hve a bonded couple. Some dogs can learnto live with rabbits, and your are puppies, so it should be easier forthem. Out of curiosity, what breed of dog do you have?


----------



## katt (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah, the NIC cages are great!

some other common options are the x-pen, and dog crates/kennels.

i am personally using a mix of the NIC cage and x-pen, and while have only had it for 24 hours, i am already liking the mix.

i think you are giving them more time then what you think...i would also make sure to work with the puppies to make sure thenunderstand that the rabbits are not a toy. that way you can spend timewith both of them at the same time!


----------



## Wendy (Feb 16, 2007)

We have 2 male Boston Terriers (14 and 16months). We choose this breed partly because they don't have a strongprey instinct and won'tbother the buns. If the rabbits arerunning around the basement, the dogs will chase them (it happenedonce, I felt so bad!) but if the buns are in their cages the dogs willjust come up and visit and give kisses. 

We started pricing out the NIC cage (although the BF is scared it'll betoo much work). Hopefully this weekend we can get something bigger forthem both.


----------



## katt (Feb 16, 2007)

i think you will find that building the NIC cage is more fun the work. . .

it reminded me of building with legos. . . i love building with the things!

just make sure you get more zip ties then what you think you will need. . .

and as long as you can afford it, i would also suggest getting an extrabox of the grides. . . i was so happy that i got an extra box. . .

and when you are done, we want to see photos of it!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 16, 2007)

I think the NIC cages are awesome. My daughterused NIC grids to put shelving into some dog kennels we have and therabbits just LOVE it. They have little nooks and crannies to sleepunder (due to the support walls) plus they have the shelving.....it isprobably one of their favorite places to be.

The NIC cages don't seem like they would be too hard to make - maybe abit time consuming at first - but if you plan out your design ahead oftime....I think it would be fun.

Peg


----------



## Aina (Feb 16, 2007)

Boston terriers are so cute!I have a lhasa and she doesn't have a big prey drive but will chaseRonnie if he asks for it by running up to her and then runningaway. She is great with Sky though.

NIC cages are easy to make if you have the supplies and things laidout. I made mine in about an hour. You have to makesure you get the right design though. I have rearanged minelike three times and those zip ties get annoying after a while so Iused twisty ties at first to see how Skyler and I liked thedesign. Of course, it is also sorta fun to rearange them, sothat may have had a little to do with it.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 17, 2007)

Actually, they don't take that long depending onthe design. Oberon's big, simple pen took me an hour to make,including zipties, attaching the panels to the wall, etc.

Wendy, I agree with everyone else and think it would be best if you dowhat you can to keep them and make them happy. A largepen/NIC cage would be great for them. And when the puppiesare older you can train them to behave around the rabbits. Nomatter what breed, they're much easier to deal with when they're pastthe chew everything, poop on everything stage.
*
TinysMom wrote: *


> The NIC cages don't seemlike they would be too hard to make - maybe a bit time consuming atfirst - but if you plan out your design ahead of time....I think itwould be fun.


----------



## Haley (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow, I thought I posted on this already! Everyone has given you great advice.

A lot of us know how it is when you get so busy and you feel terriblefor not spending more time with your buns. But, as was mentioned, it isusually better to keep them with you, where you know they are safe andhealthy. And a bonded pair of rabbits is always great becauseeven if you cant be there to play with them, they have eachother tokeep them company.

I have two NIC condos I have built for each of my pairs. Theyare great. Very cheap,easy to make, and spacious!Theshevling is on sale right now at Target for 12.99 a box ifyou have one near you. You will probably need 2 boxes to buildanice size condo, or if you do a pen with no top you canprobably just use one box.

Good luck and keep us posted if you need any help!

Haley


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 17, 2007)

I think Target is 100% American although I could be wrong. I don't think there is a target in Alberta even.

And NIC cages are more expensive here (13 grids = $20-$25) but it's still cheaper than a store bought cage.


----------

